# Did you finish college? + Rant



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Did you finish college? Why or why not? What was your college experience like? 

I know I ***** about this a lot but...

Mine has been horrible so far and I want to drop out. Not interested in any of my courses and I don't have enough motivation to do the work anymore. I can't bring myself to study for tests or complete assignments. Today, I got a zero on an assignment worth 6% of my final grade because I forgot to do it. I also bombed an exam. I have another assignment due tomorrow (worth 15% of my grade) which I haven't started yet and I don't intend to. I used to be a smart kid, I don't know what happened. I'm afraid I'm gonna end up homeless or something if I keep going at this rate. But I can't help it - I'm really depressed and I just don't have it in me anymore. I can't keep working towards something without having any direction whatsoever. I have no clear goals for my future. I've talked to my family, counselors, and therapists about it but none of them can help me. They don't seem to care about what happens to me and I'm not sure if I do either.

So yeah... share your experiences, give advice, or whatever.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah I finished and I'm still in college. I like my current classes more than my undergrad classes.

Don't drop out. Anyway. I'll link you my advice for college in the academic support group: 
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...s-for-motivation-and-getting-good-grades.html


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

That sounds awful, I hate university to. 

I haven't finished yet, I'm trying to "make the most of it", but I don't do any activities at uni nor do I even live there so I don't really know anyone. 
Mine has been **** so far to put it bluntly. Decent grades so I can't complain about that. But coursework kills me, I just can't handle that, and I know come exam season I'm going to be a wreck. 

If it's your first year, it may not count towards your degree - that's how it is with us. 

My advice would be to prioritise your mental/emotional well-being. I had to do that a few years ago during a really crucial year at school (it determined whether I would get a placement here). Once you get that sorted, you can move on from there. But that's the hard bit, not the studying when you think about it. You just got to play the game, pull through the next few years, and I guess you can reap the rewards later. You can continue to hate uni like I do though, just keep going with it. UNLESS you find a well-paid job/career. :stu

Edit: I'll vote for 'Yes, I plan on it' meaning finishing with a degree.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

*I went to college twice (once in 2004 and again in 2009) and dropped out both times. It was just too much with the depression, avoidance, and SA.

Have you looked into government assistance for disabilities? I'm not sure what province you're in, but here in Ontario, there is the Ontario Disability Support Program. If you're having a hard time even getting through school, and if doctors, meds, and therapy aren't working for you, then check out your province's disability support program. Canada, as far as I can tell, has one of the best support systems in the world, for disability.

I bring this up since you mention a concern about homelessness. It may be worth looking into, if you haven't already.
*


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i'm about to finish my second program


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Currently going, although I still have no idea what I want to major in and don't know how to even go about deciding something as important as that.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I drifted through college, did 30% of the work, lied about the rest, and had a GPA of over 3, whatever that means these days.

It was pathetic. I graduated with honors.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I started college, got put on academic probation, took 4 years off, found my niche, changed my major, and breezed through my last 2 years with a perfect GPA. Sometimes it is a good idea to take some time off and really find what you want to do. In my case, FORCING myself to get an accounting degree at the time seriously was a waste of time...as was trying to fit in in the social scene. I decided 3 years in that I HATED accounting but felt like I HAD to get my degree as soon as possible. I had a computer job at the time and got a lot of experience there and then re-enrolled in computers and found college a lot easier to deal with when I was doing something I enjoyed. And since I was older, there was no pressure to fit in socially, which helped immensely.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'm currently in college, and would never drop out. I want a job that pays well, and I don't see how I would get one without college.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I've dropped out twice before, going steady now though. If the next two years go as fast as 2012 it'll be over in no time.

I don't particularly enjoy it, it's just something I now realize I have to do in order to get somewhere. This is different for everyone though, so I'd explore my options if I were you.


----------



## laetus (Nov 23, 2012)

There is a saying, "I would rather be crying in a BMW than happy riding on a bicycle." Albeit it's from China, I'm sure there's some equivalent to U.S. standards.

I don't know how much I will make 5 years or 10 years from now, but my prospects will definitely be better if I have a college degree. I don't want to be poor, and I don't want the mediocrity of middle class. 

That said, I'm pretty much a drone at this point. Most of the time I'm just spacing out. I don't think. It's whatever. I dunno :/


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I haven't used my BS, though, for it is what it is: BS.

For some reason I suck at interviews.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm in the process of finishing college. It's only week 2 and I already feel lost. Something is in the college air because I was never this stupid. I don't know what happened. I just want to get it over with.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I left my future behind because of a teacher.

****ing prick.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I'll be dropping out I think. I've been doing horribly for a long time now. I used to be so good at classes but now my brain is just rejecting all of it. I don't have the will to do it anymore, I don't care for my major and don't want to pursue it anymore. I'm taking one class at a time because financial aid dropped me and it's so expensive. Taking a 800 dollar biology course and I'm failing it so far. Big time fail. Such a waste of money and unfortunately giving me huge stress levels about wasting this money failing it. 

This will be the last class I take for a long time. I simply don't have it in me anymore for school. I'm burnt out, the thought of an essay makes me want to kill myself, I'm done.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm going to colelge and I can kind of see myself finishing. Trying to get that accounting job.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> I'm going to colelge and I can kind of see myself finishing. Trying to get that accounting job.


Have you taken intermediate yet?


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

I was supposed to be graduating in the summer but kind of screwed up a module last semester (because I didn't do a presentation) and so I won't graduate until the winter. It's going to be really embarassing telling my parents and screws up my after uni plans aswell. Oh well...


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I didn't finish. I plan on it, but at this point it's hard to imagine it happening.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes, I finished college and my Master's degree...I also plan to pursue my Phd.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

No, I didn't finish. Did one year and dropped out. Kinda wish I stuck with it though, although I suppose I wasn't quite sure if that was what I wanted to study anymore... still indecisive five or six years later... *sigh*


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

THx to my SAD!.... not sure about the Future!


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I do intend on finishing college though it might take longer than I originally planned.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I went to a community college for about 3 months after high school. My family and I moved away and for about 2 years I didn't do anything and when we moved down here I went to work with my father.


----------

